# 1970 Schwinn Racer



## Tidewater (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought some of you might appreciate today's find. Other than a Kenda tire on the rear wheel, I believe what we have here is all original. Not too bad of shape for a 40 year old Ohio bike. Took it for a spin, the Sturmey Archer shifted smoothly, flipped the lever for the light and there was light. Loaded the truck with bikes, this one was pretty exciting. Picked up a '64 (unconfirmed) Sears ladies 3x 26" for $2.00 today as well.
Good rainy day garage sales in mid-Ohio today.


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 12, 2010)

Swapped out the saddle for something more user friendly and hit the Kokosing Gap/Mohican Valley railtrails yesterday with my bride. Man, what a great day. Aside from being in the presence of my lady I had a great ride on my bike. I have a whole new appreciation for three-speeds. The 40 year old racer received two great compliments from fellow bike enthusiasts and rode 38 miles like a champ.


----------



## BigMark (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome story and bike!


----------



## hclhcl (Jul 5, 2011)

tomorrow is a another day!
Coach Outlet Sell Coach Cross Body Bags
Coach Outlet


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice find and great price.I really like the blue.Here's my recent garage sale find.It has a smooth Yellow Band 2 speed hub.

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 5, 2011)

*My '68 Racer*

Nice find and great price.I really like the blue.Here's my recent garage sale find.It has a smooth Yellow Band 2 speed hub. I tried deleting my above post,dont know how.Sorry

Pat


----------

